# Flamingo Reds 8/14



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Made it out to the park with Chris.
Somewhere along the drive on the turnpike, I realized I forgot my camera at home.
So the iPhone was up to the task.
My first cast of the day produced a nice red at about 31"ish rojo.
Got him boat side and he was a bit camera shy and decided it was time to go before the photo.

Chris had also hooked up on his first cast but pulled the hook.

But quickly, Chris came through with another nice red that posed for a picture.
And that was a start to a great day.

Hooking into around 20 rojitos(reds) and several trout for the day.
It was a pain in the ass getting the iPhone out with slimy hands, so only snapped a few pics. 

Although it was glass calm almost all day, the wind did pick up around 2pm.
It was probably blowing a good 10mph.
We called it a day at around 3pm when storms began to pop up.

Will be down there again in the am with Charles.


















































I'll post others tomorrow. I need to get to sleep!!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice rojitos man [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

That's a good day anywhere. Maybe I'll start color coordinating my bait and my shirt.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice job bro!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice job brother, just save some for me.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Nice job brother, just save some for me.


Thanks guys.
I can't make any promises. Lol

We need to get back out there. 
For some reason, the reds seem to pour out of everywhere as soon as Bob leaves. 
I wonder what you did to them, Bob. Lol


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's the lonely tailer I was able to get into the skiff on Sunday.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

> > Nice job brother, just save some for me.
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.
> ...


They are "Sceeerd" of me as they should be. :


----------



## mm9 (Jan 4, 2010)

dale que tu puedes ;D! nice.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

nice! glad somebody got into them this weekend.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Ill take a lonely tailer like that any day of the week nice red


----------

